# Drake Outdoors video of my LS XR 4040



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Video of my LS XR 4040 hauling wood.


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Drake Outdoors said:


> Video of my LS XR 4040 hauling wood.












Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That's a super sharp looking LS Drake! A friend of mine bought one, and I was impressed with the build quality.


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Tractor Beam said:


> That's a super sharp looking LS Drake! A friend of mine bought one, and I was impressed with the build quality.


Thanks man! I sure do like it. No problems at all so far at 38 hours!

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Congrats...indeed a beauty!!!
Before you know it you'll be spinning while swatting flies.


----------



## Mallard5Farmhouse (Mar 17, 2018)

Thomas said:


> Congrats...indeed a beauty!!!
> Before you know it you'll be spinning while swatting flies.


I can't wait lol

Sent from my SM-S727VL using Tractor Forum mobile app


----------

